# Drilling tank



## Gregi (Dec 2, 2006)

Does anyone knows if 29 gal All Glass Aquarium is made of tampered glass? Is it safe to drill?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tempered glass*

if u do a quick google search or youtube search all u need is a pair of polarized glasses , cant explain what u should see but the video or google will explainin detail , I believe if u see squigglys or a checkerboard effect the glass is tempered , not 100 % but so just verify by above methods 
good luck 
tom


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Usually it is only the bottom that is tempered. If you know the manufacturer you can double check with them. Failing that and polarized glasses I would bet the sides are safe to drill


----------

